# How do I get steering column off?



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm trying to remove the steering rod from the steering column in the engine compartment, but not coming out. Is there something holding to the column that I'm not seeing? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not a lot to go on.... what year, and what are you trying to do exactly? Photos would help, if you have a way of posting a few.

Bear


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Column*

:cool Assuming you're referring to the lower extension you'll need to take apart the rag joint, move the extension to the side, and then loosen the retaining bolt on the upper end of the extension/lower end of the column. Then pull the extension off the column. GMPP Markets a GREAT penetrating lubricant -- try a Chevy dealership parts department.

If you want to disassemble the entire column itself you'll need to get one of the various Haynes "how to" repair books or a shop manual from a used book store.

Pontiac Le Mans Repair Manual from Haynes


----------

